# Any electrical/DIY buffs in the house?



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

In a nutshell, I have a severed electrical cable on a household appliance, but I don't have enough cable at the 'business end' to simply fit a new plug. Can the cable be safely reconnected if I use two sections of one of these (see pic.) by screwing in the live and neutral to either end? If so, do the separate ends of the copper wire have to meet in the middle before screwing down or will the brass fittings which the wires goes into complete the circuit?










Thanks in advance.

:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

No way!

The strip will effectively be live and exposed. Connector strips like this need to be housed in an enclosure to prevent touching. Tape isn't good enough because any arcing can ignite the tape.

What about opening up the appliance and fitting a new cable?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the sensible answer - I'll definitely think about it.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'd echo what Mr. Taggart says. 

Quite emphatically, actually....


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2018)

Robert Pickett said:


> I'd echo what Mr. Taggart says.
> 
> Quite emphatically, actually....


And since there's always more than one echo... I too would echo Mr. Pickett's echo of what Mr. Taggart says... also quite emphatically, actually...

Always ask yourself this simple question before doing anything - "Is there any chance at all that what I'm about to do will actually burn the house down to the ground leaving nothing but a heap of smoldering ashes?"

If the answer is "yes" - then you have your answer...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I appreciate the replies. One question, though - what are those things which are in the picture actually used for, if not for that?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> I appreciate the replies. One question, though - what are those things which are in the picture actually used for, if not for that?


It's a wire terminal block connector.

https://www.amazon.com/Connector-Te...sr=8-3&keywords=wire+terminal+block+connector


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

That is a terminal strip. Manufacturers of electronics equipment install these in rated enclosures for ease of installer hook ups, typically for what we Canadians call extra-low voltage connections (below 30V here in Canada). The manufacturer terminates on one end, and the installer would terminate the other. This type looks very similar to this one I found on the net which is only rated 3A. Your circuit breaker won't protect it at household voltage and your circuit breaker rating (the smallest which is 10A in UK, if I'm not mistaken). You could start a fire. Refer to your local electrical code for more details.

https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/terminal-strips/8208366/


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

KenOC said:


> It's a wire terminal block connector.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Connector-Te...sr=8-3&keywords=wire+terminal+block+connector


Thanks for that, Ken! The previous owner of our house was an electrician and left a couple of those and a load of other stuff in the loft. My husband had done work experience with an electrician and knew about such things but most of it is still here and such things are completely alien to me.
I'm with Thurber's mum, I can easily believe electricity's leaking all over the house


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I prefer to remain alive, so I'm taking the advice on board and leaving well alone. Thanks, all. As far as I'm concerned, this thread is done. If there's a moderator about please delete this thread unless you think it can be used as a warning to others.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Did we pass the trick electrical question test?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Thread closed at the OP's request.


----------

